# Rounding off the ends of a stick



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

My 5 year old is taking kung fu lessons and he is starting to learn stick fighting. They don't have enough sticks for all the students, so they have to split the class in two. Half practice sticks and the other half practice some other form until it's their turn. If all parents would bring an old broom stick handle or any other kind of stick they have at home the course could run a bit smoother...but anyways,
tonight I found a piece of 1X1 maple and ran it through my router with a 1/2" round over bit. The outcome was perfect! The only thing that's bothering me is the boring ends. My girlfriend will not let me sharpen the ends into spear headsD ) so the other option is to round them off. Is there any way to do this with a router table?
Also, is there any way that (without a lathe) I could make 5-6 gouges all the may around in the middle of the stick, kinda for grip (but more so that he always knows where the center is)?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello! Do you have a belt/disc sander or even a rasp or file? Either of those would make quick work of it.

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tpyke

Corey is right on about the sanding the ends,, it can be tricky on the router table not to say unsafe...

now for the "5-6 gouges" chuck up a 1/4" bit,, move the fence back until you have 1/16" to 1/8" of the bit sticking out from the fence, now place a board on the table top ( clamp it down to the table top) the same size as the broom stick, mark the spots on the stick and drop it down in the slot and turn the stick.. hold on to the stick, then power down and do the next one,,,don't just try and lift the stick up, power down 1st..then lift it up ..  


I have a small cut of tool I would use ( 1/8" cut off wheel) but it can be tricky doing this way....to get it just right...

==========


tpyke said:


> My 5 year old is taking kung fu lessons and he is starting to learn stick fighting. They don't have enough sticks for all the students, so they have to split the class in two. Half practice sticks and the other half practice some other form until it's their turn. If all parents would bring an old broom stick handle or any other kind of stick they have at home the course could run a bit smoother...but anyways,
> tonight I found a piece of 1X1 maple and ran it through my router with a 1/2" round over bit. The outcome was perfect! The only thing that's bothering me is the boring ends. My girlfriend will not let me sharpen the ends into spear headsD ) so the other option is to round them off. Is there any way to do this with a router table?
> Also, is there any way that (without a lathe) I could make 5-6 gouges all the may around in the middle of the stick, kinda for grip (but more so that he always knows where the center is)?


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

Godd advise!
Thanks guys!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi typke, 

This may sound silly but, you may not want to put those slots in. Think splinters when they break. Sometimes, people will "over-do" things and well... it will break. With students just learning, again, people tend to over-do it.

You may wish to use some electrical tape.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I would use the round over bit to take care of the ends. To do this use a block the same thickness to back up the stick while you cut it. use a good size backer block so your not near the bit. If you have a plunge type round over bit you may be able to do the grooves, by making a stop for the end of the stick and rotating it into the bit. You could also space them out my adding a i/2" spacer to the stop which will move the groove by that amount when it's cut.. Hope this helps, Woodnut65


----------

